# Tintenstrahldrucker unter Linux



## PeterEF (15 November 2006)

Hallo,

kann jemand einen Tintenstrahldrucker für Linux empfehlen? Er sollte schon einen eigenen Treiber mitbringen, also nicht über den Umweg Postscript o.ä. Zusätzliches Gimmick: USB und/oder RS232-Schnittstelle.

Danke!


----------



## zotos (15 November 2006)

HP bietet folgendes über sourceforge an: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/

Die Drucker kannst Du unter: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/supported_devices/index.html

Nachschlagen.


----------



## PeterEF (16 November 2006)

Danke!

Das sieht schon mal ganz gut aus...


----------



## Oberchefe (17 November 2006)

Die Qualität der Ausdrucke unter Linux entspricht oftmals nicht der von Windows (weil die Treiber closed Source sind und es mit dem Reverse Engineering halt nicht so einfach ist). Ich würde mal in der C't ( www.heise.de ) nachschauen, in deren Tests werden auch die Linuxtauglichkeiten der Geräte getestet.


----------



## PeterEF (17 November 2006)

Morgen,

die oben diskutierten Treiber sind Opensource und werden von HP unterstützt - und die sollten doch an einer hohen Qualität ihrer Produkte Interesse haben, schließlich will man ja noch viel Tinte dazu verkaufen....


----------



## zotos (17 November 2006)

Das sehe ich auch so. Ich bin ja kein Fan von HP aber ich finde das ist mal ein guter Vorstoss in Richtung Linux.


----------

